# build a dressing room in 2 horse trailer



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone converted one side of a two horse, straight load trailer into a dressing/tack area? I have an older trailer with a tack area in the front under where I put their hay snack. I don't ever haul 2 horses so i like to have one side as a bigger area for tack and maybe a cot if I camp.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't see any reason you couldn't.

when we bought our 2 horse straight load the previous owner had screwed a heavy rubber mat (the stall matts from TSC) into the divider to create a stud wall.

if i'm just hauling one horse sometimes extra stuff will get put over there but you want to make sure it won't slide around and spook the horse or slide forwards of the chest bar then back to the horse. 

we use cots too, one cot in each stall works quite well


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's a good idea. I have a huge dressing room that I want to convert into a living quarters


----------

